# Transfer Express Adds New Mascot Stock Rhinestone Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Capitalizing on the ongoing popular of bling, Transfer Express recently added a full line of team mascot designs to its collection of stock rhinestone transfers. The new designs are approximately 3 inches in size and are offered in clear crystal stones. 

Mascots include eagle, bulldog, mustang, viking, panther, indian, wildcat, trojan, bear, cardinal, tiger, lion, falcon, yellow jacket, and longhorn. Transfers can be used with any screen printed transfer for a multimedia look. 

The new designs are ideal for spiritwear, duffle bags, school backpacks, hoodies, caps, and more. Transfers come in packages of five, and they can be adhered to 100% cotton, 100% polyester, or cotton/polyester blended fabrics. 

All transfers ordered by 3 p.m. E.S.T. ship the same day. 

STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

